# The Puppet



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This composition is not mine, but a friend of mine's that I go to school with. His name is Jimmie Herrod Jr. Maybe it wouldn't be considered "classical" but its really really beautiful and I wanted to know what you think of it. Jimmie is also the one singing.

__
https://soundcloud.com/jimmie-herrod-jr%2Fthe-puppet


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sounds something like R&B meets Queen. Although the style isn't really my thing, the vocal approach is very smooth and heartfelt; I'd like to hear him work with more instrumentally adventurous material.


----------

